# snow storm blizzard of 05 in nj



## jerseysnowplow (Oct 17, 2006)

out for 40 hours this is the next day
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=17437&stc=1&d=1161119815


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

you dont take those ladders off to plow


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

DBL said:


> you dont take those ladders off to plow


If it gets to deep, he needs a way to climb out


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Grassbusters said:


> If it gets to deep, he needs a way to climb out


no not with that dodge hell go through anything


----------

